# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  هديتي للعيد  لكم  }  تواقيع للعيد

## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  


صباح & مساء / الياسمين 

كل عام وانتم بخير 

عيدك مبارك  

احبتي " با مناسبة العيد 

حبيت انزل لكم 

تواقيع صغير 

للعيد 




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...29388a5db8.gif




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...bd9794a011.gif



http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...5f1cb54833.gif



http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...591c50f4fe.gif


http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...6c0cd987c7.gif




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...8ae8bb84dd.jpg




يتبع  //

----------


## Sweet Magic

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...6853ac4cea.gif



http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...52b0de454b.gif




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...8861bd734d.gif




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...7f76b62a72.jpg





يتبع //

----------


## Sweet Magic

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...9eb51a81bb.gif




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...2f6d814a01.gif




http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...68c834f322.gif



http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...36ec31966d.gif


تحياتي للجميع 

عيد سعيد :) 

sweet magic

----------


## جـــــــــوري

روووووووعه تسلم ايديك 
الله يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مفاجاة حلوووة مثل صاحبتها
:)
تسلمي سوووويت على المجهوود الرااائع
يعطيج الف عااافية .

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو حبيبتي ســـــووويت
بجد جهوووود رااائعه 
يعطيك العاافيه ياااقلبي دااائما متمــــــيزه 
وكل عااام وانتِ بخير يالغلا
دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بجد رووووووووووعه
تسلمين غناتي على هيك هديه
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمتي بود

----------


## قمر دنياي

]¦[ يسلمو على التواقيع الرووعه واخذت لي واحد منهم ]¦[
]¦[ لا عدمنا جديدك ]¦[

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool

عجبني وااااااايد 

تسلم يمناك حبوبهـ 

وعيدك مباركـ قبل الزحمهـ 

تحياتي 

عاشقة المستحيل

----------


## احلى توته

ياربي يجننننننووو ولا احلى

او كل واحد احلى من الثاني

تسلم اياديك

----------


## نبض قلب

*هاذي تجنننننننننننننننننن* 

*عجبتني واجد تسلم الأيادي يالغلآ.... ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه..*

*تحياتي*

*نبض قلب*

----------


## MOONY

روووووووووعه
يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
وكل عام وانــتِ بخير
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

> روووووووعه تسلم ايديك 
> الله يعطيك العاافيه



الروعه 

تواجدك غاليتي في متصفحي 

دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> مفاجاة حلوووة مثل صاحبتها
> :)
> تسلمي سوووويت على المجهوود الرااائع
> 
> يعطيج الف عااافية .



 
امورة 

تسلمي غناتي  
تواجدك انار متصفحي 
ما انحرم منك 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> يسلموووو حبيبتي ســـــووويت
> 
> بجد جهوووود رااائعه 
> يعطيك العاافيه ياااقلبي دااائما متمــــــيزه 
> وكل عااام وانتِ بخير يالغلا
> 
> دمتِ برعاية لله وحفظه



فروحه 

هلا والله يا الغلا 
التمزة لموضيع ياتي من وجودك فيهم 
كل عام وانتي بخير 
عيدك مبارك 
دمتي بود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله تصاميم رائعه ..

يعطيك العافيه يارب ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

> بجد رووووووووووعه
> تسلمين غناتي على هيك هديه
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> دمتي بود



 
دمعه طفله 

تسلمي غاليتي 
عيدك مبارك 
ما انحرم منك 
دمتي بود

----------


## همسة ألم

تصاميم ولا أروع 
من عضوه ولا أحلى
يعطيييييييك ربي ألف عااافيه 
موفقـــه

----------


## Sweet Magic

> ]¦[ يسلمو على التواقيع الرووعه واخذت لي واحد منهم ]¦[
> ]¦[ لا عدمنا جديدك ]¦[



 
تسلمي غاليتي 
الروعه ذوقك وتواجدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool 
> عجبني وااااااايد  
> تسلم يمناك حبوبهـ  
> وعيدك مباركـ قبل الزحمهـ  
> تحياتي  
> عاشقة المستحيل



 
تشكري عزيزتي  

وعيدك مبارك 
وكل عام وانتي بخير 
دمتي بود

----------


## صفآء الروح

*تواقيع تجننننننننننننننننننننننن*
*تسلمي اختي سويت على هذي الهدية*
*ربي ما يحرمنا منش ولا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*سويت ما جيك* 


*والله تعبت وانا افتح الصور* 

*هههههههههههههههه خليتي النت بطيئ* 


*والله الصور روووعه يعطيش ربي الف مليون الف عافيه* 


*وينعاد عليش بالبركات والافراح يارب* 

*عساكي على القوة يارب* 

*أخوك* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> ياربي يجننننننووو ولا احلى
> 
> او كل واحد احلى من الثاني 
> 
> تسلم اياديك



 
تسلمي عزيزتي 
الحلو تواجدك 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *هاذي تجنننننننننننننننننن*  
> *عجبتني واجد تسلم الأيادي يالغلآ.... ربي يعطيش ألف عافيه..* 
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *نبض قلب*



 
تسلمي غناتي  
ويعطيك العافية 
وما انحرم من تواجدك الروعه 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> روووووووووعه
> يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
> وكل عام وانــتِ بخير
> تحياتي



 
تسلمي يا الغلا 
مافي اروع من حظور 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ماشاء الله تصاميم رائعه ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه يارب ..
> 
> بوركتي ..
> 
> كل المودة



 
وعليكم السلام 

الرائع ان ارى تواجدك في متصفحي 
لا حرمني الله منها 
دمت بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> تصاميم ولا أروع 
> من عضوه ولا أحلى
> يعطيييييييك ربي ألف عااافيه 
> موفقـــه



اشكر ك غاليتي 
الحلا ان ان ارى لك حظور هنا 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *تواقيع تجننننننننننننننننننننننن*
> 
> *تسلمي اختي سويت على هذي الهدية*
> *ربي ما يحرمنا منش ولا من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبلي تحياتي*
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



 
اشكرك عزيزتي  
الله لا يحرمني منك 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *سويت ما جيك* 
> 
> 
> *والله تعبت وانا افتح الصور*  
> *هههههههههههههههه خليتي النت بطيئ*  
> 
> *والله الصور روووعه يعطيش ربي الف مليون الف عافيه*  
> 
> *وينعاد عليش بالبركات والافراح يارب*  
> ...



 
هلا والله  
اخوي 
امير العاشقين 
الله يسلمك 
وكل عام وانت بخير 
الروعه وجودك 
دمت بود

----------


## أموله

روعه يسلمووو ماننحرم جديدك

----------


## hope

*يآه* 
*كل واحد أحلى من الثآني*
*اخترت هذآ*
**

*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*وكل عآم وـأنتي بألف خير*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

> روعه يسلمووو ماننحرم جديدك



 
 
كل عام وانتي بخير 
تسلمي حبيبتي 
اموله / حلو انه عجبك 
بس اضافة اسمك عليه 
خلى التصميم يصير لك حصري 
وهذي هدية للجميع 
وانا ما اضفت اسمي حتى لا يكون احراج الى احد 
وعليك بالعافية 
دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *يآه* 
> *كل واحد أحلى من الثآني*
> *اخترت هذآ*
> **
> 
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> *وكل عآم وـأنتي بألف خير*
> 
> *تحيآتي*



 
هلا والله  
كل عام وانتي بخير
تسلمي غناتي  
دمتي بود

----------


## Habit Roman

تسلمين سويت على التواقيع 
مرررة يجنننوا 
تسلم الأيادي الحلوة

----------


## اسيرة شوق

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعـــــــــــــه

يـــعطـيك العــافيه حـبيبتي

كــل عام وانتـم بخير

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلمووو يالغلا

طرح رااائع ومميز


كل عام وانت بصحة وسلامة يارب

----------


## Sweet Magic

> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعـــــــــــــه
> 
> يـــعطـيك العــافيه حـبيبتي
> 
> كــل عام وانتـم بخير



 
تسلمي حبيبتي 
عيدك مبارك 
وكل عام وانتي بخير 
دمت بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

> يسلمووو يالغلا
> 
> طرح رااائع ومميز
> 
> 
> كل عام وانت بصحة وسلامة يارب



اشكرك عزيزتي 

كل عام وانتي بخير 
دمتي بود

----------

